# Mileage App tip



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

I started using STRIDE some months ago. Its free and easy to use. But I began to notice that sometimes it did not capture all the miles. Did some research. My phone has a battery optimization feature that can interfere with Stride. I went to settings and disabled the feature. Now Stride is very accurate all the time. I think this may also be an issue with other mileage APPS. You might want to check it out.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ptuber18 said:


> I started using STRIDE some months ago. Its free and easy to use. But I began to notice that sometimes it did not capture all the miles. Did some research. My phone has a battery optimization feature that can interfere with Stride. I went to settings and disabled the feature. Now Stride is very accurate all the time. I think this may also be an issue with other mileage APPS. You might want to check it ou


----------

